# Spain Route.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I am planning on going to Southern Spain on the Biarritz, Pau, Zaragoza and Valencia route. Can anyone advise me on "safe" stopovers or sites anywhere between PAU (France), and ZARAGOZA.
This will be our first MH trip abroard.
Thanks,
Sennen 523.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Camping Castillo de Loarra (ID:1457)

Check this out on the campsite database 

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I assume you are using the Somport Tunnel, there's a site at Sabinanigo Camping Aurin about 14ks past Jaca.

GPS N42 31'37.75 W0 21'33.65 I think these are correct, would somebody like to check them please. How does one put the degree sign in  

There are also plenty of free camping spots on the N330 south of the tunnel.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*Spain Route*

Hi Sennen,
I use the route from Biarritz via the A8,N1,A15,N122,Shortcut across to N330 to the N234 to Sagunt and then on to Cullera where there is a fenced carpark which motorhomes stop in. This is in front of the large blocks of flats along the sea front at the south side of town.
Its a long run (about 400 miles) but with the excellent roads, Dual carraigeway most of the way its quite easily managed with stops for lunch etc, also you are getting to warmer climes earlier in the process.
Probably not what you want to do but it is possible to cover the distance in a day.
I hope this is of some help.
Colin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Degrees? Easy-peasy!

Hold down the left hand ALT key then type 248 on the number pad.
Release ALT key and by magic a ° will appear!

Similarly for the Euro symbol hold down the CTRL and ALT keys then type 4 (on the top row above the QWERTYUIOP keys).

Again, the magician's wand will reveal €!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> How does one put the degree sign in


ALT-0176 on a PC
Option-Shift-8 on a Mac

~ ~
°0°
ww

Dougie.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your site information.

Don Madge, Don,
Your suggested site sounds great. I have even tried the GPS co-ordinates on Google Earth and I think I can see some vans on the site!!
Thanks again. 
Al
Sennen523.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*stopovers in Spain.*

Hi All,
Does anyone know any "safe" stopovers or sites that are open in January near to the south of Zaragoza or Teruel? (Pau to Valencia route).
Thanks,
Sennen523.


----------

